

Rethinking Site Registration Strategies: Traditional Email vs 3rd Party Services - cschmitt
http://oakcitylabs.com/2012/10/09/rethinking-site-registration-strategies-traditional-email-vs-3rd-party-services/

======
cschmitt
I just started a new blog and this was my first post. I would love some
feedback.

Thanks in advance.

